# Ir USB Dongle



## TheRealist187 (Jan 4, 2012)

Could anybody help me i have a Logic 3 PS3 USB Device and I need to source the IR codes for it to work with my mp2e


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Not quite sure what you have. Exactly which Logic3 USB device do you have? Logic3 Programmable Remote Control for PS3?
Are you tying to get a Crestron remote to control the PS3? Are you looking for HEX codes? Or are you looking for something else?


----------



## TheRealist187 (Jan 4, 2012)

I need IR hex codes for the logic3 PS3 to control my ps3 via Crestron


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Credit to John and Rob at Remote Central:

84 - Up arrow:

0000 0065 0000 0015 0060 0018 0018 0018 0018 0018 0030 0018 0018 0018 0030 0018 0018 0018 0030 0018 0018 0018 0030 0018 0018 0018 0030 0018 0030 0018 0018 0018 0030 0018 0018 0018 0030 0018 0030 0018 0018 0018 0030 0018 0030 01de

86 - Down arrow:

0000 0065 0000 0015 0060 0018 0018 0018 0030 0018 0030 0018 0018 0018 0030 0018 0018 0018 0030 0018 0018 0018 0030 0018 0018 0018 0030 0018 0030 0018 0018 0018 0030 0018 0018 0018 0030 0018 0030 0018 0018 0018 0030 0018 0030 01de

87 - Left arrow:

0000 0065 0000 0015 0060 0018 0030 0018 0030 0018 0030 0018 0018 0018 0030 0018 0018 0018 0030 0018 0018 0018 0030 0018 0018 0018 0030 0018 0030 0018 0018 0018 0030 0018 0018 0018 0030 0018 0030 0018 0018 0018 0030 0018 0030 01de

85 - Right arrow:

0000 0065 0000 0015 0060 0018 0030 0018 0018 0018 0030 0018 0018 0018 0030 0018 0018 0018 0030 0018 0018 0018 0030 0018 0018 0018 0030 0018 0030 0018 0018 0018 0030 0018 0018 0018 0030 0018 0030 0018 0018 0018 0030 0018 0030 01de

11 - Enter (circle):

0000 0065 0000 0015 0060 0018 0030 0018 0030 0018 0018 0018 0030 0018 0018 0018 0018 0018 0018 0018 0018 0018 0030 0018 0018 0018 0030 0018 0030 0018 0030 0018 0018 0018 0018 0018 0030 0018 0018 0018 0018 0018 0030 0018 0018 01c6

26 - Menu (square):

0000 0065 0000 0015 0060 0018 0018 0018 0030 0018 0018 0018 0030 0018 0030 0018 0018 0018 0018 0018 0018 0018 0030 0018 0018 0018 0030 0018 0030 0018 0030 0018 0018 0018 0018 0018 0030 0018 0018 0018 0018 0018 0030 0018 0018 01c6

40 - Display (select):

0000 0065 0000 0015 0060 0018 0018 0018 0018 0018 0018 0018 0030 0018 0018 0018 0030 0018 0018 0018 0018 0018 0030 0018 0018 0018 0030 0018 0030 0018 0030 0018 0018 0018 0018 0018 0030 0018 0018 0018 0018 0018 0030 0018 0018 01c6

48 - Previous chapter/track (L1):

0000 0065 0000 0015 0060 0018 0018 0018 0018 0018 0018 0018 0018 0018 0030 0018 0030 0018 0018 0018 0018 0018 0030 0018 0018 0018 0030 0018 0030 0018 0030 0018 0018 0018 0018 0018 0030 0018 0018 0018 0018 0018 0030 0018 0018 01c6

49 - Next chapter/track (R1):

0000 0065 0000 0015 0060 0018 0030 0018 0018 0018 0018 0018 0018 0018 0030 0018 0030 0018 0018 0018 0018 0018 0030 0018 0018 0018 0030 0018 0030 0018 0030 0018 0018 0018 0018 0018 0030 0018 0018 0018 0018 0018 0030 0018 0018 01c6

50 - Play/pause (start):

0000 0065 0000 0015 0060 0018 0018 0018 0030 0018 0018 0018 0018 0018 0030 0018 0030 0018 0018 0018 0018 0018 0030 0018 0018 0018 0030 0018 0030 0018 0030 0018 0018 0018 0018 0018 0030 0018 0018 0018 0018 0018 0030 0018 0018 01c6

51 - Rewind (L2):

0000 0065 0000 0015 0060 0018 0030 0018 0030 0018 0018 0018 0018 0018 0030 0018 0030 0018 0018 0018 0018 0018 0030 0018 0018 0018 0030 0018 0030 0018 0030 0018 0018 0018 0018 0018 0030 0018 0018 0018 0018 0018 0030 0018 0018 01c6

52 - Forward (R2):

0000 0065 0000 0015 0060 0018 0018 0018 0018 0018 0030 0018 0018 0018 0030 0018 0030 0018 0018 0018 0018 0018 0030 0018 0018 0018 0030 0018 0030 0018 0030 0018 0018 0018 0018 0018 0030 0018 0018 0018 0018 0018 0030 0018 0018 01c6

56 - Stop (X):

0000 0065 0000 0015 0060 0018 0018 0018 0018 0018 0018 0018 0030 0018 0030 0018 0030 0018 0018 0018 0018 0018 0030 0018 0018 0018 0030 0018 0030 0018 0030 0018 0018 0018 0018 0018 0030 0018 0018 0018 0018 0018 0030 0018 0018 01c6

84 - Info / Options (triangle):

0000 0065 0000 0015 0060 0018 0018 0018 0018 0018 0030 0018 0018 0018 0030 0018 0018 0018 0030 0018 0018 0018 0030 0018 0018 0018 0030 0018 0030 0018 0030 0018 0018 0018 0018 0018 0030 0018 0018 0018 0018 0018 0030 0018 0018 01c6


----------



## TheRealist187 (Jan 4, 2012)

Ok thank you for this I will try these out


----------

